# colored halo serving???



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

Nobody uses colored halo??


----------



## outbackbowhunte (Jul 29, 2005)

I dont have much experience building strings, and others may give better advice but I but made a set of string and cables for my own solo cam bow and found 014 halo and 20 strands of BCY 452 X a good fit for arrow nock and cam tracks.

24 strands and 014 worked ok for the yoke cable.

As for color, I used fluoro green Halo, and in 014 size you can just see the fluoro green and black string color through it and also the flouro green and mountain berry colors of the yoke cable.

I have read that white Halo in 014 is virtually transparent and will be the next one I try.......my thinking is if the BCY 452 X string twist colors show through it will look pretty schmick.

I may be wrong, but assume based on my first attempt with fluoro green 014 Halo, that any light color small diameter halo over darker string colors will let the underlying darker colors show through .

If you want the underlying colors to show through I would try white Halo, if you don't want to see the string colors through the serving, I would use darker solid colors, black, dark blue, red etc


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

I have a good build,ijust havent used any halo other than black and white cause of transparancy issues..thing is with the newer bows i prefer to use halo for various reasons but i dont wanna have to buy a bunch of colored serving that once applied goes transparent when the customer specifally wants strong visual color in there serving...


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

If you use a lighter color halo on a darker color string it will show through somewhat. The clear is pretty trick, I build 99.9 percent with clear.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Yep--what they said. I'd have to look in my shop to see what colors I have (several), but it's pretty much the same. Light colors get more transparent, especially in the smaller sizes. White is practically clear.


----------



## outbackbowhunte (Jul 29, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Thats white 014 Halo ? Cant wait until the postman brings me mine, that string is sweet as.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes it is


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

.019 is clear also. Haven't tried it in anything larger.


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

How do you get your white to turn so clear without serving so tight you end up with peep rotation??


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I use 8lbs of tension on a beiter jig. Don't have any problems with rotation


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

How much tension is your string under when you serve?my strings come out flawless with every serving except that darn clear halo...i dont get a major amount of rotation,but still yet the slightest bit erks the crap outta me..thanks btw for replying..


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

325. What serving jig do you use?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

300 to 310lbs when serving. 7 to 10 lbs on the server with clear halo and clarifier over the halo. No issues!



Hutch


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

Waitn on phil to ship me a different clarifier..
i loved the clear stuff he had,never had an issue...but the cream stuff hasnt worked for crap..i have a few different servers
I use,but mainly i stick with the bcy elcheapo cause it works best with my lil jon winder..i have an outter limits set up also,but not to fond of it..phil (deezlin) gave me a couple pointers to slightly modify my server and it holds tension alot better than before..but i usually only serve with around 250 lbs on my string,maybe ill crank it up a lil and see if that helps....really appreciate the help guys!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Cranking it up will help, it will cause the string to shrink up more under tension and then when it relaxes it will expand & tighten the serving more. Thus causing clearer serving.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

The string and jig needs to be free of wax otherwise the brighter colors (flo grn, flo orng, etc) will not look like they do on the spool.
Ive avoid them usually because I know Ill be adding wax and they will get dirty, so the pretty factor dont last long.

I just finished a white (clear) serve and really worked on cleaning the string first. Used scorpion cleaner.
Came out good, and im not a fan of clear.

Cleaning is the key if you wish to use colors that will dirty easy.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

retribution said:


> How much tension is your string under when you serve?my strings come out flawless with every serving except that darn clear halo...i dont get a major amount of rotation,but still yet the slightest bit erks the crap outta me..thanks btw for replying..


I've been using about 6lbs of tension and then clarifier to clear the last little bit. Brownell liquid-lok and then there cam-ez works also. To deal with that last little bit of rotation, I'll leave 3-4 twists out of the string, serve as normal with the halo; which may cause some peep rotation due to the higher serving tension. Then after serving ill add the few twists in to get the length right and that usually settles down the peep also.


----------



## Bowstring Store (Sep 25, 2012)

We carry all colors in 3d and halo. We're not huge halo fans but do use it on some narrow cam track bows. We read alot on here about halo being the cure all but we've had way better success with 3d on many bow brands.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Here Here :thumbs_up

There are some instances where HALO comes in handy...3D is some tuff stuff and grips like a bandit...



Bowstring Store said:


> We carry all colors in 3d and halo. We're not huge halo fans but do use it on some narrow cam track bows. We read alot on here about halo being the cure all but we've had way better success with 3d on many bow brands.


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

Deer Eliminator said:


> 300 to 310lbs when serving. 7 to 10 lbs on the server with clear halo and clarifier over the halo. No issues!
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


What winder do you use? and do you get any peep rotation with that much tension?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I have 2 adapters I can put anywhere and stop the string from twisting. This way I can serve a section tighter then the normal with out twisting. I believe there are a few others that do the same on here. 
















Hutch


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

Thats pretty nifty there hutch...i have a handheld bar with 3 side forks i use,but i kinda like your idea better since it would give me both my hands to use..


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is a link that shows them better. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1798571

I built them to do one purpose stop bouncing of the string when using a Nw Spinner. But they ended up doing 3 things
1. Stop the bouncing while serving
2. Stabilizing the twisting of the string.
3. Keeping the tension on the string when stabilized. 


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is a link that shows them better. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1798571

I built them to do one purpose stop bouncing of the string when using a Nw Spinner. But they ended up doing 3 things
1. Stop the bouncing while serving
2. Stabilizing the twisting of the string.
3. Keeping the tension on the string when stabilized. 

The only issue I have had is halo. It sometimes will grab the string so well it will twist the part I am serving and snap the halo. So at that point I just serve at less tenion. 

Hutch


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks hutch! Imma build me a set of these asap..


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is what NP archery said and he words it better then I put it. 
"Have been using a similar idea for a while with good results. With one placed on either side of the serving area, I'm able to "isolate" that area while serving. It pretty much ended any possibility of rotation on the longer strings. On my personal strings,I like for my center serving to be installed a little more snug than it probably should be and this idea worked very well in that area."​ 
Nock Point Archery


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

retribution said:


> Waitn on phil to ship me a different clarifier..
> i loved the clear stuff he had,never had an issue...but the cream stuff hasnt worked for crap..i have a few different servers
> I use,but mainly i stick with the bcy elcheapo cause it works best with my lil jon winder..i have an outter limits set up also,but not to fond of it..phil (deezlin) gave me a couple pointers to slightly modify my server and it holds tension alot better than before..but i usually only serve with around 250 lbs on my string,maybe ill crank it up a lil and see if that helps....really appreciate the help guys!


Could you share the modifications on the outer limit so it will hold tension better?


----------



## retribution (Jul 10, 2011)

I never made any mods to the outerlimit..reread my post,,im not very fond of the outerlimits myself..i use the lil jon winder....teflon washers,a rubber gromet inbetween server and wingnut,and a locking wingnut is all i did to improve the bcy bobbin.


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

retribution said:


> I never made any mods to the outerlimit..reread my post,,im not very fond of the outerlimits myself..i use the lil jon winder....teflon washers,a rubber gromet inbetween server and wingnut,and a locking wingnut is all i did to improve the bcy bobbin.


I misread your post thanks for the reply


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

The modifications that I make to the serving tool is with the BCY #26. The original clarifer that I used for white halo was changed. The new formulation does not work well at all. We have another product we are using now. It seems to be as good if not better. Colored halos are generally a little translucent. Now, I use and recommend using Halo on all strings. I particularly like to use it on customer string as they have very few issues with it and it last a long time. I recommend never using a serving color lighter than the darkest color in the string. This particularly true with the flo colors. As a matter of fact, I really can find a color flo yellow will cover except flo yellow. It will not ever cover flo green without showning some of the green through. Now, I do make string with red and black and red serving. The red Halo serving actually turns a little darker as the black tints is some but It sort of gives it more of a blood red color.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

The set that I most recently got has 8190 black strands, with flo orange halo .014. It almost gives it a speckled look. The black definatly shows through the flo orange. Makes it look real dark orange too, like Deezlin said. Don't think the flo orange is going to be bright, not gonna happen.


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

Bowstring Store said:


> We carry all colors in 3d and halo. We're not huge halo fans but do use it on some narrow cam track bows. We read alot on here about halo being the cure all but we've had way better success with 3d on many bow brands.


Will 3d seperate on the cam of a singlecam bow where it breaks over


----------

